# New chip for device- Custom mod help



## Kalashnikov (1/8/17)

Hi Guys,

Can any experienced person help me. I want to use my Dripbox2 more often . But looking to put in another chip. Nothing fancy just 1 with a lower cut off voltage. Dripbox is at like 3.5V cut off. 

I have no idea where to start ? First off would the chip need to come from a device with the same sort of screen? And how much of a mission is this? I like the device. I think it just needs a better chip.

Thanks in Adv


----------



## Raindance (1/8/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can any experienced person help me. I want to use my Dripbox2 more often . But looking to put in another chip. Nothing fancy just 1 with a lower cut off voltage. Dripbox is at like 3.5V cut off.
> 
> ...


This may be tricky. Screen and button placement may have the largest impact but even if you get lucky, the fastening holes etc just give to many possible variations. Not saying its not possible, just highly unlikely.

There have been a number of "3rd party" software "uploaders" for a number of devices come to the fore lately. If I may suggest maybe first seeking if you could get hold of one of these first and possibly just fine tune the problem areas via this software.

Just taking a shot in the dark...
Regards

Did a quick google search = https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiJrqjM4rbVAhWrIMAKHalYCBgQFgguMAA&url=http://www.kangerforum.com/dripbox-2-firmware-missing-t1555.html&usg=AFQjCNHiJ9U8CbduVzQOx_scWkz9NAKwvQ

The search itself: https://www.google.co.za/search?q=D...ome..69i57.18823j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/8/17)

Raindance said:


> This may be tricky. Screen and button placement may have the largest impact but even if you get lucky, the fastening holes etc just give to many possible variations. Not saying its not possible, just highly unlikely.
> 
> There have been a number of "3rd party" software "uploaders" for a number of devices come to the fore lately. If I may suggest maybe first seeking if you could get hold of one of these first and possibly just fine tune the problem areas via this software.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud let me try have a look at that route first. Cause the device works well and for its size it's a real win. Just hate the dam chip in it


----------

